# Pinnacle PCTV HD Ultimate Stick USB tuner



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just picked this up to try with my notebook and have been pleasantly surprised. The reception with the telescoping antenna that comes with it is surprisingly good. It has a QAM tuner built in as well as the OTA NTSC and ATSC tuners, all in a USB stick with a gig of memory. I have not played with the PVR capability yet. The tuning is slow but the video is as good as you would expect. The analog reception is not so great, but no worse than most portable TVs. With a better antenna it is fine.

I bought it to have a reference to use to verify signals when servicing TVs. I like to know what the signals look like with another set and figured this would be an easy way to do so without having to carry another set. With the notebook I now have pretty complete testing capability other than an ATSC generator. Between the HDMI, component, S, VGA, analog stereo and SPDIF outputs, combined with REW, TrueRTA, the NHC generator, test discs, test patterns, and CalMAN, I can generate and analyze just about anything from right here. The next addition will be a USB oscilloscope. Anyone have any experience with any of them?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I like that,....now if only I could receive an HD signal way up here :sob:


----------

